# Hilton (HGVC) owner going to Timeshare presentation at Diamond Resort



## prajora (Oct 19, 2021)

Looking for advice. I am a current Hilton (HGVC) owner. Bought first deed at Retail (HGVC- Elara) and learnt the hard lesson. Bought 2nd deed HGVC in resale- Flamingo for bargain, thanks to TUG.

I am currently in South Lake Tahoe (CA) and was recruited to attend a TS presentation at Diamond Resort - South Lake Tahoe. Obviously attracted by some free goodies 

How should I handle the TS presentation to minimize the pain? I have no intention of buying additional TS. Have more than enough points thru HGVC/RCI. 

What should I tell the Sales guy to get out of the TS presentation asap?

Thanks much to advice by experienced TS owners here. Love TUG.


----------



## R1964 (Oct 19, 2021)

Stay the minimum amount of time to get your free goodies then get up and leave. they can't force you to stay. Tell them you aren't interested.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 19, 2021)

Tell them that you heard HGVC had bought Diamond and want them to lay out exactly how you can use your existing HGVC points to stay in Diamond Properties. They won't be able to tell you or they will lie. If they lie, ask for the program in writing - they won't be able to give it to you. So tell them that you may be interested in the future but you cannot buy something that is not defined yet in writing.

What did they offer for you for the preso?

@GT75 this thread should be moved to the Diamond or HGVC forum.


----------



## prajora (Oct 19, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Tell them that you heard HGVC had bought Diamond and want them to lay out exactly how you can use your existing HGVC points to stay in Diamond Properties. They won't be able to tell you or they will lie. If they lie, ask for the program in writing - they won't be able to give it to you. So tell them that you may be interested in the future but you cannot buy something that is not defined yet in writing.
> 
> What did they offer for you for the preso?
> 
> @GT75 this thread should be moved to the Diamond or HGVC forum.


Excellent suggestion. Right on the spot. All true. Thank you so much. Will update after my experience soon.


----------



## prajora (Oct 19, 2021)

prajora said:


> Excellent suggestion. Right on the spot. All true. Thank you so much. Will update after my experience soon.


Goodies worth $125 - shows tickets, restaurant vouchers


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Tell them that you heard HGVC had bought Diamond and want them to lay out exactly how you can use your existing HGVC points to stay in Diamond Properties. They won't be able to tell you or they will lie. If they lie, ask for the program in writing - they won't be able to give it to you. So tell them that you may be interested in the future but you cannot buy something that is not defined yet in writing.
> 
> What did they offer for you for the preso?
> 
> @GT75 this thread should be moved to the Diamond or HGVC forum.


great advice!


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Tell them that you heard HGVC had bought Diamond and want them to lay out exactly how you can use your existing HGVC points to stay in Diamond Properties. They won't be able to tell you or they will lie. If they lie, ask for the program in writing - they won't be able to give it to you. So tell them that you may be interested in the future but you cannot buy something that is not defined yet in writing.
> 
> What did they offer for you for the preso?
> 
> @GT75 this thread should be moved to the Diamond or HGVC forum.



I think they will go with it and say nobody knows yet how it will work, so if you like DRI properties we will sell you some DRI points, then you will have the best of both systems with a lot more places to travel.

These guys are sharks, best to JSNT! Just Say No Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prajora (Oct 20, 2021)

Went to Diamond Resort Sales presentation. Did not buy. NO did the job. 
In the process, learnt about the Diamond TS ownership. Diamond does not have Deeds just Points. Diamond is impressive. As many resorts. Many more than HIlton. Can’t wait to start using Diamond resorts. Hope the Hilton owners get good conversions at Diamond resorts.
Part of being experienced TS owner is going to Sales presentations and not get sucked into buying, if you don’t want to.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 21, 2021)

prajora said:


> Went to Diamond Resort Sales presentation. Did not buy. NO did the job....



Thanks for the report.
BTW, when you sign in for some presentations, it says in fine print:
The words 'no' or 'not interested' shall be construed to mean that
you want to stay longer and take our worst offer for the most money.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 21, 2021)

prajora said:


> Goodies worth $125


It will take much much more than that before I show up.    I know that a DRI member reported $200/for each of his/her many bookings during the year. (and that still wouldn't be enough for me).


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 29, 2021)

GT75 said:


> It will take much much more than that before I show up.    I know that a DRI member reported $200/for each of his/her many bookings during the year. (and that still wouldn't be enough for me).


In 2019 I went to 25 Diamond presentations @$250 . I was once given $250 by a marketing manager when i changed appointments at her request, and it's on the system so the manager at each resort will cough up. One week in V Beach I went to 3 presentations and came away with $750 lol love that each resorts' marketing is separate.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2021)

goaliedave said:


> In 2019 I went to 25 Diamond presentations @$250 . I was once given $250 by a marketing manager when i changed appointments at her request, and it's on the system so the manager at each resort will cough up. One week in V Beach I went to 3 presentations and came away with $750 lol love that each resorts' marketing is separate.


How in the world could you listen to 25 timeshare presentation in one year?


----------

